# Liverpool - owt worth seeing that isn't in the guides?



## fuBganger (Aug 25, 2008)

So I am taking myself to Liverpool as my birthday present to myself to see the Klimt exhibiton in a few days. As I'm going to be spending two full days there I'd like to see a bit more of the place. 

I like my art and history so I've got my wee list made of museums and galleries.

Are there any groovy wee places they don't tell you about? 
What about nice wee pokey shops? Second hand book shops?  You get my drift anyway.

Suggestions warmly welcomed!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2008)

I know it's a year old but this thread has quite a few bits on it: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=228512&highlight=liverpool

Pretty sure Gormley's men are still there


----------



## harpo (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah they are, on Crosby beach.  You have to get the train from Liverpool central on the Southport line.

Will try to think of other stuff and post after corrieenderscorrie


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2008)

Go to the Baltic Fleet pub - about 200 yards down to the right, if you come straight out from the Tate. Excellent selection of ales, and a proper boozer

There's always the Cracke, on Rice Street, which is one of the best pubs in the world, but it's a way from the docks


----------



## Annierak (Aug 25, 2008)

Also check out the Lisbon, great pub and if you play yer cards right you get a pint on yer head


----------



## harpo (Aug 25, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Also check out the Lisbon, great pub and if you play yer cards right you get a pint on yer head


----------



## Annierak (Aug 25, 2008)

harpo said:


>


I'm serious


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Also check out the Lisbon, great pub and if you play yer cards right you get a pint on yer head



But don't turn up at 7 and expect to play pool

They have to cover up the table cos all the baby dykes fucking wreck it


----------



## Annierak (Aug 25, 2008)

True 

And keep your wits about you in the toilet. They set fire to them, true. I was mid piss and smelt burning....next thing i know we're being evacuated cos some bright spark set loads of loo roll alight. Gotta say it was kind of exciting


----------



## fuBganger (Aug 25, 2008)

Flippin eck! Don't think I fancy burning loo roll and the like.

Thanks Biddly for the linkie. Any more places to eat? I like anything tasty, but am particularly fond of steaky/meaty places.

Don't think I'll be going to much pubs, cos I'll be on my lonesome plus have to get up a twinkly o'clock to get the plane over on Weds, so will be pretty finished off come evening.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2008)

fuBganger said:


> Flippin eck! Don't think I fancy burning loo roll and the like.
> 
> Thanks Biddly for the linkie. Any more places to eat? I like anything tasty, but am particularly fond of steaky/meaty places.
> 
> Don't think I'll be going to much pubs, cos I'll be on my lonesome plus have to get up a twinkly o'clock to get the plane over on Weds, so will be pretty finished off come evening.



the Cracke does some fucking lovely food, and you won't get charged shite prices

s'up to you. you could go spend 100 squid, or go to somewhere that's warm and welcoming, and is cheap


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2008)

Annierak said:


> True
> 
> And keep your wits about you in the toilet. They set fire to them, true. I was mid piss and smelt burning....next thing i know we're being evacuated cos some bright spark set loads of loo roll alight. Gotta say it was kind of exciting



Oh, and don't expect the fucking toilet locks to work, for the same reason


----------



## two sheds (Aug 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> There's always the Cracke, on Rice Street, which is one of the best pubs in the world, but it's a way from the docks



I was going to ask if it was still open. Glad to hear it is, spent some class sunday afternoons there in the 70s with people turning up and jamming. And if you go to the Cracke then i normally recommend people see the men's toilets in the Philharmonic but you might have logistical problems with that, fuss.


----------



## Annierak (Aug 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Oh, and don't expect the fucking toilet locks to work, for the same reason


----------



## harpo (Aug 25, 2008)

two sheds said:


> I was going to ask if it was still open. Glad to hear it is, spent some class sunday afternoons there in the 70s with people turning up and jamming. And if you go to the Cracke then i normally recommend people see the men's toilets in the Philharmonic but you might have logistical problems with that, fuss.



No it's OK a barman will take you in.

While up by the Phil wander round the Hope St/Cathedral areas and and up round Toxteth.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2008)

two sheds said:


> I was going to ask if it was still open. Glad to hear it is, spent some class sunday afternoons there in the 70s with people turning up and jamming. And if you go to the Cracke then i normally recommend people see the men's toilets in the Philharmonic but you might have logistical problems with that, fuss.



hey! someone who's not from here who knows about it!!  it is a quality pub...still the same..in the summer you get lots of interesting people in the beer yard, lots with instruments, who just play   it's one of the best pubs i know


----------



## harpo (Aug 25, 2008)

My ex auntie Brenda in law was a barmaid in the Crack in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## rosa (Aug 28, 2008)

fuBganger said:


> So I am taking myself to Liverpool as my birthday present to myself to see the Klimt exhibiton in a few days. As I'm going to be spending two full days there I'd like to see a bit more of the place.
> 
> I like my art and history so I've got my wee list made of museums and galleries.
> 
> ...


Not really pokey or second hand but there's a lefty bookshop called News From Nowhere on Bold Street that's worth a look. Loads of nice cafes along there as well. And i will never get bored of telling people to check out the statue of Queen Victoria by the courts that looks like she's got a dick if you look from the right angle.

Oh and while you're at the Tate check out the Warhol bit of the DLA Piper exhibition, i think it's on the 2nd floor


----------



## fuBganger (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I had a great time in Liverpool! If the Klimt exhibition hadn't been full of wankers it would have been perfect! I'll never understand how people can stand in front of a masterpiece of such fame and beauty, not let anyone else look and talk about getting their hair done! 

Tate was great otherwise, did not think I would be seeing Rodin or Picasso or Pollock or any of that so I would recommend the DLA Piper exhibition to anyone.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 16, 2008)

For future visits its worth checking this blog about the art scene in Liverpool - http://artinliverpool.com/blog/


----------



## D (Sep 18, 2008)

A friend of mine in NYC has just been accepted into an art show at a place called EggSpace in Liverpool.  I'm happy to PM the details to anyone who's interested.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2008)

Spent a wonderful day in Liverpool and a hearty thankyou to those who recommended The Crack-wonderful little pub-and two pounds  ten for a double Smirnoff and mixer The cider looked too lethal for even this west country girl
News From Nowhere is indeed superb as is The Baltic Fleet. 
 There was samba drumming in a roofless church, amazingly dressed people, sun and lots of lovely little streets to bimble down and explore. 
 I recommend the Everyman Bistro for really good healthy food served in a canteen style in a underground bar. Brilliant veggie choice and good cider.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 21, 2008)

To properly sample the local culture, don't wate your time round the city centre. You wanna get the bus out to Huyton and that.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> I recommend the Everyman Bistro for really good healthy food served in a canteen style in a underground bar. Brilliant veggie choice and good cider.



Bloody hell is that still open? Yep great place - i'd thought it closed 30 years ago though.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> To properly sample the local culture, don't wate your time round the city centre. You wanna get the bus out to Huyton and that.



Didn't have time to do that as last train at seven but will do next time-did not spend much time in centre itself after a terrifying experience getting lost in TK Maxx. I kept thinking I had found the exit and run towards it sobbing only to end up in Home and Garden or Plus size Woman. Was nearly shaking when I finally emerged.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2008)

two sheds said:


> Bloody hell is that still open? Yep great place - i'd thought it closed 30 years ago though.



http://www.everyman.co.uk/

Still there Dead cool place and nice to get a full blown decent meal with drinks for under twenty quid.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 21, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Didn't have time to do that as last train at seven but will do next time




Don't. The city centre's nice.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> Don't. The city centre's nice.



Why not? Looked nice from train window-I am aware it has a 'certain reputation' but nobody gonna fuck with a cyberfairy


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 21, 2008)

You rock.


----------



## rosa (Sep 21, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Why not? *Looked nice from train window*-I am aware it has a 'certain reputation' but nobody gonna fuck with a cyberfairy


EH? Which bit looked nice? The Queens and its charming clientele? the 'Die Rooney Scum' graffiti? The McDonalds? 

If you want terrifying 'local' culture get off at Prescot,the next stop, and go to the Dog House opp the station and watch 16-year-old emo kids get shitfaced on snakebite and black.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 21, 2008)

*shuffles feet uncomfortably as things start getting dangerously close to home.. *


----------



## rosa (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> *shuffles feet uncomfortably as things start getting dangerously close to home.. *


You're unlucky enough to come from Prescot as well? Small world isn't it...


----------



## Hi-ASL (Sep 21, 2008)

no. near there though.

*shuffle. shuffle.*


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 21, 2008)

rosa said:


> EH? Which bit looked nice? The Queens and its charming clientele? the 'Die Rooney Scum' graffiti? The McDonalds?
> 
> If you want terrifying 'local' culture get off at Prescot,the next stop, and go to the Dog House opp the station and watch 16-year-old emo kids get shitfaced on snakebite and black.



Saw some quite fancy looking houses with nice gardens and even looked at local paper which had no stabbings on front page, just something nice. Lightweights


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 21, 2008)

two sheds said:


> Bloody hell is that still open? Yep great place - i'd thought it closed 30 years ago though.



I remember it fondly.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> To properly sample the local culture, don't wate your time round the city centre. You wanna get the bus out to Huyton and that.


 I worked in Huyton one summer. I'm from Birkenhead, so it takes a fair bit to disturb me, but the clientele of the 'Quiet Man' managed it. 

Why is it that all the 'toddler eaten by pit-bull' stories in the Echo are either from there or Kirby?


----------



## rosa (Sep 21, 2008)

Bernie Gunther said:


> I worked in Huyton one summer. I'm from Birkenhead, so it takes a fair bit to disturb me, but the clientele of the 'Quiet Man' managed it.



Ah, the Quiet Man, and its carpet of broken glass. Think it might have shut down now. Probably for the best.


----------

